# Skeet Shotgun



## bpranney (Jan 26, 2007)

Does anyone have any suggestions what would be a good Skeet shotgun to get. I am looking to get a 12 gauge, auto-loader. This will be the only reason I will be using it. I already have a shotgun for home defense and it's a pump, so I need to buy an autoloader for shooting in the new Skeet league I will be entertaining myself with this summer. Thanks in advance for your input.

BP


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Remington 1187 would be good. I have a Mossberg 930, it was pretty cheap, even brand new. I have used it for skeet, it works well. I also got it for bird hunting. Either one would be a decent quality, decent price autoloader, I don't know what your price range is.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Also take a look at Benellis - my friend has an auto Benelli and I was impressed by it. Can be a bit spendy tho -


----------



## bpranney (Jan 26, 2007)

I was looking actually to get an Over/Under. Want to keep the price below $1 grand if possible.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

bpranney said:


> *I am looking to get a 12 gauge, auto-loader.* BP





bpranney said:


> *I was looking actually to get an Over/Under*. Want to keep the price below $1 grand if possible.


Which one do you want, auto loader or over and under? As far as I know there's no such thing as an auto loading over and under.

Is there any way you can go shoot several different (rent or borrow) guns to see which you shoot best with. Also check out used Skeet guns, there are some great deals out there.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

For an auto the Remington 1100 is a good one for the money. 
If you want an O/U, the Ruger Red Label is a nice one.


----------

